# Change my lifestyle (17 hours sleep, live in dark room)



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Each night I sleep 10-12 hours. During the day I sleep for up to 7 hours. The time that I'm actually awake, I feel incredibly tired and spend the entire time in my poorly lit room in front of the computer (by the way, my sleeping problem has nothing to do with iron, got that checked). I drink barely a cup of water a day, if I'm lucky. I frequently feel weak and sick, all the time wondering why I feel like this. 

Well no wonder!

I did a bit of research, and here is my goal for changing my life:
* Get as much sunshine as possible. Also save up for a bright light thingy for when I'm working at the computer.
* Drink 8 glasses of water a day.
* Get waaayyy less sleep and wake up early.
* Get moving! I'll start with walking, it's better than nothing. Plus I can get sun at the same time.
* Keep my sleeping during the day to one nap in the afternoon, 45 min max so I don't fall into deep sleep.

I started today, and am already doing good. Somehow, I managed to wake up at 6:30am without feeling tired. I immediately opened the curtains, had a glass of water that I put next to my bed ready for the morning, had a hot shower, and took the dog for a walk.


So far, so good. But can I keep this up for more than one day? :afr 
Wish me luck. >_>


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good luck. Keep us posted.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Don't know if your depressed or not but that may big a big factor as you are likely to stress yourself out. Also, sitting in front of a computer as your only source of activity when your awake is something that may go beyond your lack of exercise. Though excercising is most likely a big factor contributing to your energy level, it's equally important that you give yourself some meaning or goals in your life, no matter the size or task. Sometimes having something to wake up to, be excited about, feel anxiety about, think about, w/e, is enough to give you energy as it may bring higher levels of activity to you mentally and physically. Just like if you were to start waking up at 6am everyday, work 9 to 5, come home, watch tv, sleep and repeat, you'd most likely find that sleeping in too much tires you out! Your body needs adjusting. Give it time to adjust. Give yourself some goals, even if it's only letting sunshine in or drinking 8 glasses of water. 

Maybe you woke up early and weren't tired because you were generally excited about these things? It's something different afterall, right?


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

good luck. keep us posted.

at least you get sleep. i hardly feel like i can.


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Thanks for the posts everyone! Unfortunetely I couldn't keep up this weekend due to cold sores and the flu. They have however, been clearing up very fast and will be acceptable enough for me to continue again tomorrow.

I have been keeping up with the drinking water thing though and that's been really great. 

@ bwidger85: I don't know if I'm depressed or not either, heh. The worst is gone now though if I was at some point. I do have hobbies and interests, it's just that they all happen to be computer related (drawing and writing). But there's also my bird passion, and my outdoor aviaries give me a reason to go outside, if for a short time. 
Admittedely though, this lifestyle I've been having has made me lose interest in all that stuff. In a way that I wanted to draw and write again and dreamed of it, but instead I would sit at the computer and waste away, no motivation to do it.
I'm slowly getting back into it more and more now.
I agree with you, this excitement of changing my life helps me wake up earlier.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Good Luck and keep us posted, WhiteRaven.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, keep those updates coming. I love reading people's updates.


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

maybe, if your computer was in another place, like, in the brightest area of the house, or beside where the water is. You have to design your living environment. If ur activities focus on the PC, and its in ur room, and ur room has a bed, and its dark, its more tempting to sleep. If the PC were outside, there'd be more motivation for u to get up, and stay less in your room, and seeing less of the bed, and thinking Less about sleeping. If you had water all over the place or it was nearer, you would drink more water. You could also drink some gatorade or revitalizing drinks that give you energy (though I dunno if its applicable to u ) 

It doesnt help that PC stuff, writing and drawing are activities where u need to stay still. I hate this myself and it affects me in a bad way ...


----------



## dyingtolive (Jul 15, 2008)

I would suggest making the room as plain and boring as possible, and taking out the computer. maybe even have the bed changed to a less comfortable one, or having less pillows. 

I guess we SA'ers all can relate on how comfortable our rooms are, we need to expand our comfort zones. 

Rright now, for myself im really thinking on getting a laptop. Since all my activities center in a PC, which is at my room. If i had a laptop, I could be outdoors, or anywhere. So i guess its the same principle in my situation also...


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

@dyingtolive: That is really good advice, thanks.  I'm not sure where I could move my PC though, the reason I got one for my room is because I could never concentrate with my loud siblings tearing up the house. But with a laptop... I could even sit outside and draw.


----------



## mountain5 (May 22, 2008)

I'm typing on my laptop right now, I just keep it on my kitchen table all the time. It sounds nice, but I hardly ever take it around with me. It doesn't give me an incentive to change my routine. Also, I'm a big worrier and I don't want it broken, stolen, dropped, etc.

It's tough but I'd encourage just limiting your computer use altogether, maybe by using a timer. Much easier said than done though.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

mountain5 said:


> It's tough but I'd encourage just limiting your computer use altogether, maybe by using a timer. Much easier said than done though.


Yes, easier said than done is true. x__x Both my work and some of my hobbies require sitting in front of a computer. :\ But I'm trying to balance that out a bit by doing different activities more (like... playing video games!  Joking).


----------



## kikachuck (Nov 10, 2003)

I don't really have anything to add just to say that I applaud your efforts. There are far too many people on this site who prefer to ***** and moan about their life than actually do something to change it. It will be a long road, but I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## defoe (Jan 31, 2010)

17 hours of sleep is really quiet alot,

i probably sleep around 8.5 hours (half of that),
and also i have college, which makes me go out of the house everyday, so i wouldnt even be able to sleep for 17 hours

My advice:
try to get a job or sth. that distracts you


----------



## VagueResemblance (Apr 17, 2010)

defoe said:


> 17 hours of sleep is really quiet alot,
> 
> i probably sleep around 8.5 hours (half of that),
> and also i have college, which makes me go out of the house everyday, so i wouldnt even be able to sleep for 17 hours
> ...


You're replying to a thread from two years ago, how did that happen?


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

Man that is a lot of sleep even more than a cat which sleeps on average 16 hours a day.I think you have sleepy sickness which means the longer you sleep the more tired you get.Are you on meds that make you sleep because the right amount of sleep for humans is around 8 hours a day.And 17 hours is more than double so its not healthy i would speak to my doctor if i was you to see if they have any solutions to your problem maybe a change of medication is in order:hyper:help


----------



## Hollyjd (Jun 9, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear you got sick. Maybe you were sleeping so much because your body was trying to prevent you from getting sick? that happens to me sometimes, just before I get sick I will have no energy and just want to sleep. Drinking water is good, just listen to your body. Drinking too much water isn't good either, especially when you pee as much as I do!


----------

